# Cold Brew for extreme beginners.



## icedcoffee (Oct 9, 2014)

I created this post to tell people how to try cold brewing for the very first time. This is a good way to see if you enjoy the results, before you head out and buy anything fancy, like your own grinder etc. You can go and buy the stuff on day one, and be drinking cold brew the next morning. Please note it is for people with no experience whatsoever, so it may be basic for here. But I would still like some feedback!

Cold Brew (ing) - How To Make Iced Coffee

Thanks


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure why you suggest putting syrup in the coffee.

Do you put syrup in a single malt?


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I think the suggestion is syrup as opposed to sugar.. IC, is iced coffee neccessarily (or far superior) sweetened, or is that just personal taste?

Sounds intriguing, anyway, dammit! :-D


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Personal taste I would say.

I've only had a handful of cold brews but none of them needed sweetening. Infact they were amazingly complex.

I don't see the point. Good quality beans = amazing flavours.

Start adding syrup and you might as well go to St***cks.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...besides the OP states 'I also recommend adding syrup to cold brew...'

I would suggest tasting the brew first, then adding sweetness if required (to cover up a bad bean).

However, if you're going to add milk then do what you like as you're not drinking the drink for the subleties in it's flavour.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cold brew done right is so good without sugar


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Milanski said:


> ...besides the OP states 'I also recommend adding syrup to cold brew...'
> 
> I would suggest tasting the brew first, then adding sweetness if required (to cover up a bad bean).
> 
> However, if you're going to add milk then do what you like as you're not drinking the drink for the subleties in it's flavour.


Ah, but then there's the comma.. 'I also recommend adding syrup to cold brew, as sugar has trouble dissolving in the very low temperature'

That's what made me wonder as I did. I'm not normally one for adding syrups, or even sugar or milk for that matter.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Semantics









He shoulda started off with summat like...'If you prefer your coffee sweet...' not gone straight into recommending adding sweeters before tasting the brew, but point taken.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Come on chaps, poor old IC has only been on the forum for 5 minutes. On his first post Froggy said he was boring and now you lot are fighting over the exact wording and punctuation of his beginner's guide to iced coffee! Poor bloke will think we're a right miserable bunch of purists. I personally don't normally put sugar or syrup in any coffee, but if people like extra sweetener in an iced coffee then syrup is probably better than granulated. No-one has given Charris loads of gip for having the audacity to mention that Greek speciality Frappe, and that is made out of instant! (Also quite drinkable when you're on hols in Cyprus or Santorini)

I like iced coffee in summer.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> No-one has given Charris loads of gip for having the audacity to mention that Greek speciality Frappe, and that is made out of instant!


WHAT!! ! Where's Charris? Burn the witch


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh! I spoke too soon and have outed him! (If indeed it was him)

Now, who else has committed sins against the coffee orthodoxy? That bloke over there with the grey tracky bottoms looks like he may once have bought coffee from McDonald's. Splitter!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I must now flagellate myself because I actually spelt φραπε out in Greek and sat near someone who drank it on holiday once. Wash my mouth out with lavazza.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

11 litres is a lot of liquid to get through. Are you running a café panna_cota?


----------

